# Brathering Sauer ???



## hamburgerjung (9. Oktober 2005)

moin sportsfreunde........mich würde mal euer rezept für den richtigen sud interessieren....den ihr kocht für sauer eingelegten brathering !!!!!....bin ich nämlich ein absoluter fan von !!.....mich interessiert auch der sud und die zubereitug von bismarck !!!!....bismarck hab ich nämlich noch nie gemacht !!! und fürn bismarck brötchen.....würde ich von ner brücke springen !


----------



## Didi1 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brathering Sauer ???*

@Hamburgerjung
Weinessig, etwas Wasser, Zucker, etwas Öl, Pimentkörner, Senfkörner, Lorbeerblätter, Gewürzgurken, Salz, Pfeffer und viele Zwiebeln. 
Nun eine Panade (Mehl, Salz, Pfeffer) herstellen, den Hering darin wenden und in die heiße Pfanne, zum Braten Olivenöl verwenden, so bekommt der Hering seine goldbraune Farbe und bleibt locker im Fleisch! 
Meine Nachbarn und ich machen dieses öfter, kaum fertig wird der Hering nach Hause geschleppt (ca. 20 Stück), dann zähle ich bis 20 und schiebe mir die noch warmen, ersten 3 Heringe rein! Besser ist natürlich 3 Tage ziehen lassen, wie gesagt, sie hatten eine reelle Chance!
Solche Heringe schmecken besser als Fleisch und die gekauften!!


----------



## Trollvater (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brathering Sauer ???*

Hallo Hamburgerjung !!

Rezept zum Einlegenvon Filert

Für ca. 12 bis 15 Köhlerfilets/ Hering/ Makrele mit und ohne Haut. (Portionsfilets)

2. 

Den Boden einer passenden Schüssel mit Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

3. 

Darauf eine Schicht Filets legen und diese wieder mit
Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

4. 

Auf die Zwiebelscheiben Einlegegewürz leicht aufstreuen.

5. 

Punkt 3 und 4 wiederholen, solange, bis alle Filets in der
Schüssel liegen, dann mit Punkt 4 abschließen

6. 

1 Liter Wasser mit 80g Salz, 100g Zucker und 0,2 Liter Essig
(25%) aufkochen, umrühren so dass Zucker und Salz gelöst sind. 

Das ganze auf Zimmertemperatur abkühlen lassen und über die geschichteten Filets geben, so das alles mit dem Sud bedeckt ist.
( bitte unbedingt Beachten, sonst ist der Fisch nachher nicht fest in seiner Beschaffenheit 
sondern weich ) 

7. 

Schon am nächsten Tag als z. B. Fischbrötchen zurecht machen.
(Zwiebelringe mit auflegen) .

Ich sag euch das schmeckt einfache  Klasse.

Gruß Trollvater


----------



## brando (4. November 2006)

*AW: Brathering Sauer ???*

Das funktioniert perfekt...sowohl får Bismarckhering als auch Brathering. Ich hatte keinen 25%igen deshalb hab ich so ein bisschen rumgerechnet und dann einfach 600ml normalen Essig (7%) und 600ml Wasser får 4 Heringe genommen (2Bratheringe,2 Roh)...80gSalz 100 Zucker..die åblichen verdæchtigen Gewuerze...PERFEKT.
Beim ersten Versuch vor einiger Zeit hatte ich auch Matschfisch im Glas...aber das lag wohl daran, dass ich die Flåssigkeit heiss eingefållt hatte. Diesmal wunderschøn fest und schøn sauer.


----------



## Heilbutt (5. November 2006)

*AW: Brathering Sauer ???*

@brando,
habe ich das richtig verstanden,
du nimmst auch rohen Fisch dazu, und giesst mit kaltem
Sud auf???

Wie lange ist diese Version ungefähr haltbar??

Gruß

Holger


----------



## brando (23. November 2006)

*AW: Brathering Sauer ???*

hmm...weiß nicht...ich hab bisher immer alles nach 3 tagen aufgegessen...nur diesesmal sind noch zwei kleine stückchen über...und die liegen schon 3wochen...ich weiß nicht ob ich mich da noch rantrauen sollte...man ließt ja immer was von 2 wochen haltbarkeit...also nach ein paar tagen mach ich mir übrhaupt keine Sorgen wegen dem rohen Fisch...da ist schon ne Menge Essig dran und dass Fleisch wird auch so richtig weiß wie bei gekauftem Rolllmops etc. .


----------



## voice (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brathering Sauer ???*

sorry...noch mal die frage du mimmst rohen also wirklich rohen hering?????
voice


----------



## Reisender (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brathering Sauer ???*



voice schrieb:


> sorry...noch mal die frage du mimmst rohen also wirklich rohen hering?????
> voice


 

Na klar kann er Rohen Hering nehmen !!!! Oder meinste das die Bismarkheringe/Möpse vorher gekocht werden ???? Bei Bratheringen sieht es ja nun anders aus, ansonsten würden sie ja nicht Brathering heißen..


----------



## Torskfisk (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brathering Sauer ???*

Ich kenne das eigentlich so, dass auf gegarten Fisch kalter Sud kommt und auf rohen Fisch heißer Sud ??!!???

Oder irre ich da jetzt???

Bismarkheringe hab´ich auch noch nie gemacht aber bei Brathering in sauer hab ich den Sud immer abkühlen lassen.


----------



## Trollvater (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brathering Sauer ???*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Ich kenne das eigentlich so, dass auf gegarten Fisch kalter Sud kommt und auf rohen Fisch heißer Sud ??!!???
> 
> Oder irre ich da jetzt???
> 
> Bismarkheringe hab´ich auch noch nie gemacht aber bei Brathering in sauer hab ich den Sud immer abkühlen lassen.



Du hast schon richtig gelesen 
Fisch Roh!!!
Den Sud kalt zugeben.:m


----------



## Franky D (4. April 2008)

*AW: Brathering Sauer ???*



Techpuls schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Wenn ihr Rezepte aus der gehobenen Gastronomie haben wollt, dann besucht einfach mal:
> 
> ...


 
wi eoft willst dudas selbe jetzt noch posten du gräbts tröts aus die teilweise 7 jahre alt sind und schreibst überall das selbe rein was soll das?????


----------



## brando (20. April 2008)

*AW: Brathering Sauer ???*

nachdem das Makrelenräuchern letztes Jahr zweimal nicht so gut gelungen ist hatte ich irgendwie die Lust auf Makrele verloren. Jetzt habe ich daher noch eine Menge  vom letzten Sommer in der Kühltruhe die mal eher sehr tranig schmecken:v.
Also mal die Brathering sauer einlegen Methode ausprobieren und...:vik: wooahh...wie lecker.
Rezeptur siehe oben---die Makrelen hab ich im Mixer zerkleinert und dann geformt und gebraten---Gewürze gibts sicher tausende leckere Varianten...Ich habe es diesesmal mit Chilli únd Limettenblättern (im Asia Laden...der absolute Hammer) probiert und bin begeistert


----------

